# Can you get illness benefit straight from redundancy?



## aoc (11 Nov 2013)

Couple of people in company being made redundant - my query, one of the people is due to have surgery in Jan, so would have been off on illness benefit straight after Xmas, can you go on illness benefit instead of jsb / jsa straight from redundancy?


----------



## Time (11 Nov 2013)

Yes, of course you can.


----------



## aoc (11 Nov 2013)

I know its seems obvious... but when you don't know or are unsure.

so if they are being made redundant prior to Xmas, should go for cert on Xmas week to commence the process (would have been off sick at that stage anyway)

also, will the claim then be based on 2011 or 2012 contributions?


----------



## Time (11 Nov 2013)

2011 if the claim is commenced in 2013.


----------



## aoc (11 Nov 2013)

ok. Work finish date is 20th Dec, should they get a cert the following week? I have explained that first 3 days are not payable, so with bank holidays etc there would be no payment for that week or are bank holidays counted as part of the 3 days?


----------



## Time (11 Nov 2013)

The bank holidays are still counted. Also if you wait till 2014 the waiting days double.

If work finishes the 20th you could get a cert the next day if the doctor will agree to it.


----------



## aoc (11 Nov 2013)

yes, i was reading about that.... 

20th is a Friday, should cert start from the Monday 23rd?


----------



## Time (11 Nov 2013)

That would be correct.


----------

